# Edge - MoCA Bandwidth



## vinsuz (Aug 13, 2007)

For the life of me I can't find any specs on the Egde's MoCA interface. I can't even find anything that confirms it's MoCA 2.0, but I *have* to make that assumption since the Mini Vox used MoCA 2.0. The thing is the Mini Vox MoCA interface shows a *max bandwidth of 450 Mbps! *Not sure I understand why the Mini can only get 450 Mbps, so hopefully the Edge doesn't have that limitation!

Can anyone confirm?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

vinsuz said:


> For the life of me I can't find any specs on the Egde's MoCA interface. I can't even find anything that confirms it's MoCA 2.0, but I *have* to make that assumption since the Mini Vox used MoCA 2.0. The thing is the Mini Vox MoCA interface shows a *max bandwidth of 450 Mbps! *Not sure I understand why the Mini can only get 450 Mbps, so hopefully the Edge doesn't have that limitation!
> 
> Can anyone confirm?


Standard MoCA 2.0 tops-out around 400 Mbps in a multi-node setup; bonded MoCA 2.0 can double that. (Turbo mode, with just 2 nodes, can net a 25% boost, 500 Mbps and 1000 Mbps, respectively.)

I believe the EDGE for Cable is spec'd the same as the BOLT models with MoCA and the Mini VOX ... standard MoCA 2.0 ... though the EDGE's specs page doesn't make it clear. (I'm just going off recollection of past discussions.)


----------



## Fugacity (Oct 1, 2004)

Yeah I haven't seen any specs one way or another on the Edge. Although the reason why is probably the same way a lot of streaming devices with ethernet only have 100mb ethernet.

The highest bitrate channel I have in the area cable or OTA is 19 Mb/s and that is only because Spectrum is rebroadcasting the OTA channels untouched. A lot of the cable channels are 7Mb/s, but they seem to go as high as 12, there are some 15Mb, but I think those are OTA as well. A 4k HDR netflix stream seems to be around 16Mb/s and I wouldn't doubt prime would be similar. Not sure what Vudu is, but at this point on an Edge discussion that is unfortunately irrelevant.

So 450Mb/s is more than enough for any Tivo related streaming. There is even some overhead in there for a 4k blurray rip from a Plex server.


----------



## tapokata (Apr 26, 2017)

I don’t know about the Edge architecture, but in the Bolt and Mini world the 3rd party streaming client app is local to that client; i.e., Netflix on the Mini streams from the web to the mini without much of any help from the Bolt. A MoCA 1.1. or fast ethernet connection at the Mini would be fine streaming apps. I believe that the Gigabit service and MoCA 2.0 architecture on the Bolt is to allow for multiple, concurrent MPEG streams. This would be helpful when streaming concurrent media streams to five or six Mini devices.

FWIW, my test experiences under bonded MoCa connections show over 900 mbps throughput, on a saturated connection measured via iperf3 though Motorola MM1000 ECBs. The older TiVo MoCA 2.0 Bridge would deliver about 420 mbps on the same network.


----------

